# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Justified

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BGF

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gforce9

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## kodos

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## bookslover

Many happy returns of the day (and I don't mean tax returns, either!).


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Happy birthday, Chris. Now you know why he does not like Christmas, as it detracts from the greatness of Chris's Day.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Chris! May you and yours have many more in good health.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Thanks all; actually I can't tell you how many years my birthday was all about cold left over turkey....  And everything was shared with the other guy.


----------



## TylerRay

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## earl40

I propose a one time public time of thanksgiving for the day of his birth in that I am sure Chris has a copy of his birth certificate which would be a historical verifiable fact which would allow us to remember today, and only today, that his mother was probably in great pain as he entered into this world. As my mom used to say she ought to have a day of thanksgiving for she did all the work on my birthday. I guess we can be a tad thankful that her labor resulted in the man we call Chris.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I surely don't know about that. But I do know that after my brother was delivered my mother was shocked to hear the doctor exclaim, "Oh my God, there's two of them." And here I am. Pardon the possible 3rd commandment violation in quoting the doctor.


earl40 said:


> I propose a one time public time of thanksgiving for the day of his birth in that I am sure Chris has a copy of his birth certificate which would be a historical verifiable fact which would allow us to remember today, and only today, that his mother was probably in great pain as he entered into this world. As my mom used to say she ought to have a day of thanksgiving for she did all the work on my birthday. I guess we can be a tad thankful that her labor resulted in the man we call Chris.


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earl40

NaphtaliPress said:


> I surely don't know about that. But I do know that after my brother was delivered my mother was shocked to hear the doctor exclaim, "Oh my God, there's two of them." And here I am. Pardon the possible 3rd commandment violation in quoting the doctor.
> 
> 
> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose a one time public time of thanksgiving for the day of his birth in that I am sure Chris has a copy of his birth certificate which would be a historical verifiable fact which would allow us to remember today, and only today, that his mother was probably in great pain as he entered into this world. As my mom used to say she ought to have a day of thanksgiving for she did all the work on my birthday. I guess we can be a tad thankful that her labor resulted in the man we call Chris.
Click to expand...


I take it you were hanging on to his heel.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Happy Birthday


----------



## joejohnston3

We hope you have a blessed birthday, Chris!


----------



## Wayne

Happy birthday, and praising God with you for His enabling your very productive 2015.


----------



## Jeri Tanner

Happy birthday! Very thankful for your contributions, both on this board and through your publishing, to Christ's church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Happy Birthday Chris. I'm very thankful for you.


----------



## DMcFadden

Happy Bday, Chris!


----------



## KMK

Congrats, Chris!


----------

